# March 13, 2008...Galveston Drum and Trout Fishing Report-



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

*March 13, 2008...Galveston Drum and Trout Fishing Report-* ​Drum fishing still remains Strong. We are boating 10-15 drum with the occasional bull red thrown in. Most fish are around 20 lbs, we caught several up around 60lbs last weekend. I've been fishing 35' of water on the channel side of the North Jetty, South of the boat cut. Live Crab with 8-12oz of weight has been the ticket. Best bite has been on the slack or the start of the incoming tide. It has been important to keep your bait on the bottom when the tide starts coming in to get the most bites. The Drum Fishing should stay good through the middle of Next Month.​
​Trout Fishing has been good Wading Protected Shorelines and Marsh Drains in Upper Galveston Bay and West Bay. Bass Assasins in Limetreuse and Pumpkinseed/Chart Tail rigged on 1/16 oz Jig heads have been the best producer. ​
I've got some openings through the weekend and Spring Break if anyone is looking to get in on some Great Spring Fishing.​
Tight Lines, Capt. Jacob Reaves​
       ​


----------



## Texas325 (Nov 28, 2007)

whats the water like out there in the jetties? Is the weather all right for a 20 foot bay with not a lot of V and a 150. sure would like to get out there on those drum....


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

You'll be fine...just take it easy...



Texas325 said:


> whats the water like out there in the jetties? Is the weather all right for a 20 foot bay with not a lot of V and a 150. sure would like to get out there on those drum....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Excellent report and even better pics ! Green to ya Capt Reaves.

I am taking someone out this sat that has never caught a big drum. Hope to hook em up on a red as well as the blacks.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report capt!


----------



## Fishndagulf7 (Aug 16, 2007)

What bay are you getting the trout in?


----------



## FISH FRYER (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice Trip and pics!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for the report Captain.
I have a crew of boys ready for both sat and Sunday.
I've had two slow weekends in a row, I gotta put them boys on some *BIG* fish this weekend.
I'll have crabs and crawfish this time.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Texas325 said:


> whats the water like out there in the jetties? Is the weather all right for a 20 foot bay with not a lot of V and a 150. sure would like to get out there on those drum....


I take a 20 transport out there, you should have no worries. Keep life jackets at the ready and on the kids all the time.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Great post and pics.


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Great report Capt Thanks!


----------



## jenifer (Feb 6, 2009)

*friends*

I was wandering if I could bring the Houston Kayak Club out there. What are your TX numbers so we know what boat to follow?

Jen


----------



## LarryWelch (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice report and pic. I'll second the 8-12 oz to keep the bait on the bottom. I had rigged my leaders with 8 oz egg sinkers and had to add another 3-4 oz at one point last weekend to keep the bait on the bottom.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Not sure why there are posts to a year old thread, unless it is to subtly point out the differences of the Drum Run ... then and now.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Ox Eye said:


> Not sure why there are posts to a year old thread, unless it is to subtly point out the differences of the Drum Run ... then and now.


Me niether...and I wrote the report...Not sure what to make out of jenifer's post either...????


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

It's a mystery. A more important mystery, since I have the attention of an expert, is the noticable absence of a certifiable congregation of the Big Uglies. Looking at my own log for March, a year ago, and I'm catching BU's, aplenty. Now, I've not been on the water lately, but I'm reading no reports from those who are of any significant evidence of a serious run. Baring that, I am not inclined to venture out to just drown crabs. In your expert opinion, sir ... WAZZAAAP!


----------

